# best method of cleaning ocean rock



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

hi all,

i have managed to find some used ocean rock at a reasonable price, its currently sat in a malawi tank but i am wanting to clean it, what is the best method?

also what is the best method of cleaning shop purchase ocean rock ie: that hasn't been used.

thanks.


----------



## Doogs (Aug 7, 2012)

What I usually do is;

Boil it for an hour
Let it cool
Place it in a bucket with bleach (I have a 12ltr bucket and use 2 cap fulls of bleach)
Change the water after 24 hours and fill the bucket again as above
Let it dry out in the open (24 hours has been enough IME) but as long as it doesn't smell of bleach it will be fine.
Put it in the tank.

I have done this for rock from other tanks, to clean rocks from my own tank, shop bought and rocks I have found outdoors.

Never had an issue.


----------



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you for the reply, what kind of bleach? just normal household bleach?


----------



## Doogs (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah that works well enough I have found. Just make sure it is not fragranced bleach.

I usually use own brand bleach from the corner shop, around 49p a bottle. Works perfectly well.


----------



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

Doogs said:


> Yeah that works well enough I have found. Just make sure it is not fragranced bleach.
> 
> I usually use own brand bleach from the corner shop, around 49p a bottle. Works perfectly well.


you'll do for me, thank you very much mate


----------



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

what about milton sterilising fluid which is used for sterilising babies bottles etc? am guna be doin this at the wkend.


----------

